# Player looking for a game near Durham, NC



## DonAdam (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be moving to Durham, NC before the end of the month.  I will be around for at least 6 months, though possibly for an extra year after that (doing a post-doc at Duke).

I strongly prefer weekdays, as I am gone many weekends.

My system preference is for 4e, though really I'd be open to nearly anything. I would be hesitant about straight 3.x.  Other things I'd love to play are MnM, SWSE, Grimm, Dread, Cthulhu (or Trail), Cortex, or Savage Worlds.

I plan to be at the NC Gameday on January 31. Hopefully I can meet some local ENWorlders there.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, we only game 3-4 hours on Saturday or Sunday during the day, but we play fairly frequently.  You can check my sig for our 4e story hour.  I'm wrapping up a short home brew now and will be starting Thunderspire Labyrinth in the next month or so. 

If i could, i'd love to get a Warhammer game going, that system just looks amazing.  I like 4e pretty much, but i've got some qualms with it as well.


----------



## DonAdam (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd like to play Thunderspire, and the story hour looks very cool, but as I said weekends are very bad. I can think of 6 that I'll be unavailable at least one day between now and the end of May.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 14, 2009)

well, we can leave the offer open. I'm sure you'll find some weekday games, especially if you go to Gameday and meet people. I live fairly close to Duke and game with a couple alumni.


----------



## DonAdam (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!  I just don't want my absences to be disruptive.

If you'd like to email me the details for Thunderspire to see if it would be workable, my address is austrianadam at gmail.


----------



## Abe.ebA (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey,
  I'm also new to the Durham area (currently living in Raleigh and commuting to work in Durham, buying a house in Durham next month) and looking for a game.  I can run 4e, 3.x, or potentially other systems (I was running a Delta Green game using the Spycraft system for a while) or play in just about anything.

  Also, if anyone's interested in some boardgaming I've got a fairly large collection of strategy, euro, and party games I'd like to find some players for.  It's been a few months since my last Arkham Horror fix and I'm itchin' to kill some cultists.  A local, multi-player M:tG group would be a pretty awesome find as well.

Abe


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 21, 2009)

Abe.ebA said:


> Hey,
> I'm also new to the Durham area (currently living in Raleigh and commuting to work in Durham, buying a house in Durham next month) and looking for a game.  I can run 4e, 3.x, or potentially other systems (I was running a Delta Green game using the Spycraft system for a while) or play in just about anything.
> 
> Also, if anyone's interested in some boardgaming I've got a fairly large collection of strategy, euro, and party games I'd like to find some players for.  It's been a few months since my last Arkham Horror fix and I'm itchin' to kill some cultists.  A local, multi-player M:tG group would be a pretty awesome find as well.
> ...




I'm a Arkham fan too (i own all the supplements but we haven't even cracked Kingsport yet) but we haven't played in months and months. I typically like to run games from my house, and i'm hoping by this spring or summer to get a Warhammer game going.  We try to do something every weekend, which as of the past few months has been just 4e.


----------



## DonAdam (Jan 21, 2009)

Abe.ebA said:


> Hey,
> I'm also new to the Durham area (currently living in Raleigh and commuting to work in Durham, buying a house in Durham next month) and looking for a game.  I can run 4e, 3.x, or potentially other systems (I was running a Delta Green game using the Spycraft system for a while) or play in just about anything.
> 
> Also, if anyone's interested in some boardgaming I've got a fairly large collection of strategy, euro, and party games I'd like to find some players for.  It's been a few months since my last Arkham Horror fix and I'm itchin' to kill some cultists.  A local, multi-player M:tG group would be a pretty awesome find as well.
> ...




Awesome. If you're getting a weeknight game started, let me know.

I'd also be up for boardgaming. I've only played Arkham Horror once at Gencon, but it was a blast.

Could we get an Arkham Horror set up for NC Gameday?


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 21, 2009)

DonAdam said:


> Could we get an Arkham Horror set up for NC Gameday?




Hmm, that's a good idea.  I haven't been to gameday in a long time, not since i ran Cthulhu a while back.  I might have a family obligation later that day, so it would have to be a morning, midday afternoon game.


----------



## DonAdam (Jan 22, 2009)

I would definitely sign up for a 9:00 AM Arkham Horror.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 23, 2009)

DonAdam said:


> I would definitely sign up for a 9:00 AM Arkham Horror.




I probably won't run it THAT early, but in the morning sometime. I have some guys i normally play with, i'll see if one of them can make it too.  Coincidentally, my brother just picked this game up for the first time and has been asking how to interpret the rules.  For the record, the rules for this wonderful little game really, really suck to learn.


----------



## DonAdam (Jan 23, 2009)

Even better.  I was just going off of when the other morning games are starting.


----------



## Abe.ebA (Jan 24, 2009)

I will be out of town the weekend of gameday but if you guys would like to do some boardgames some evening I'd be entirely up for that.  If interested, shoot me an email... abepern at gmail dot com.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like i'm shooting for a 1 or 2pm slot to accomodate some other people. AH is a monster of a game to play just occasionally, you forgot even the basic stuff sometimes.


----------



## scholz (Jan 31, 2009)

I sent you a message about a Serenity Game in North Raleigh. 
By way of references: If you know the Universe and Queen Dopp... they were in an M&M game I ran at NC Gameday one year.


----------

